# Looking for people interested in starting a band...



## Saebryn (Mar 27, 2006)

My old band decided that they only needed one guitarist, so I'm not with them anymore.

I want to join/start a band in the *surrey/vancouver* area of BC. I've been playing for almost two years.

If you're interested, post in this thread, add me to MSN if you have it, [email protected], or send me an email.


----------

